# Building a Loo



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

The ground is covered with about 3 inches of snow right now, yesterday morning when I stepped outside the temp was 3. When the wind blows it can easily be -30 wind chill index. Now that I've set the scene, I'd like to know just how in the heck anybody would want to venture outside to the outhouse? Are people building these? How far from the house do they have to be? What kinds of amenities can you add to them to make them slightly more comfortable? Do you use "chamber pots" for nighttime and then dump them (gag) in the morning? I'm not generally such a wimp, but going outside in the winter to tinkle just about pushes me over the edge.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Skip to the loo, skip to the loo my darlin...

Sorry couldnt help myself. 

I'd use the chamber pot method myself.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Outhouse*

My grandparents had a ranch with no running water, ever, in the almost 50 years they lived there. They had a well a few feet from the door. They had an outhouse (called the Jones house--you'd go visit the Jones's when you went to use it). The outhouse was maybe a city lot distance away from the other side of the house.

Their property had lots of snakes: rattle, bull, blue racers, etc. They could be out on the front step. You watched where you walked all the time out there. Therefore, you were especially careful in the dark about where you went. Life on the ranch was about being up and outside when it was light.

They lived in an area where there was plenty of wind, and in the winter time, plenty of blizzards. You wouldn't want to walk that far to "use it."

How did we take care of business when it was cold, snowy or dark? They had a chamber pot with a lid. You would use it on the porch, so you had privacy. Then it was emptied into the outhouse when it was light. Such things were common, not a century ago.

You can get a toilet seat that fits a 5 gallon bucket and has a lid that you could use in your bathroom and keep the odors down with cat litter and saw dust to help absorb the liquids. The bucket can be lined with plastic bags made in the right size which could then be disposed of.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

weedygarden said:


> You can get a toilet seat that fits a 5 gallon bucket and has a lid that you could use in your bathroom and keep the odors down with cat litter and saw dust to help absorb the liquids. The bucket can be lined with plastic bags made in the right size which could then be disposed of.


Emergency Essentials - Be Prepared Emergency Preparedness Food Storage

the deluxe package :lolsmash:


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

My grandparents had a padded seat they kept inside, to keep it warm, then took it with them on those night runs. Some folks can't 'go' if sitting on an icey 'throne'. The seat looked like a donut, made of thin wood (plywood would do) then padded and covered with a removable cloth cover (for washing). Sure beats icy buns!


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

ShowUsYourLongDrop.co.nz

This might give you some decorating ideas for your necessary room. As far as how far from the house, the only one I've any real experience with was probably 100 feet from the house. I think our city/town requirements are a minimum of 75 feet from any water supply, mine or the neighbors. My leech field is also downhill from my well. 
Hope you enjoy the pictures in the link. Some folks have a real sense of humor. 
Moose


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I grew up on a farm without electricity or running water. The outhouse was about 150' from the house, and was used year around...except during a blizzard when we used a 5 gal bucket in the basement. Dad kept a scoop shovel beside the outhouse so we could shovel snow away from the door and off the seat. 

It's been a long time, but I think I remained constiptated from December to March....


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Those were fun pictures! Thanks! I think if/when we build one I'm going to have my hubby insulate the walls and roof. I'm primarily concerned with the winter time as in the summer I don't have a problem with going wherever. Plus, I think we'll try to stock up on some kitty litter and sawdust since it's cheap and easily obtained. Not sure if we'll go the route of buying a plastic "throne" to put on top of the hole, but certainly a seat lid at minimum. For some reason, this one issue (outhouse) just makes me shutter.....even with so many other TEOTWAWKI issues to consider.


----------



## BillT (Oct 31, 2011)

A friend of mine who is now in his '70's recently told me that they were so poor when he was little, they didn't even own a outhouse at one time. He also told me that when it snowed, he would wake up to a dusting of it in his bedroom. I don't mind roughing it, but that would be a little too much for me. 

On my Dad's farm in the 20's and 30's, who also lived in a rough place, the farm hand slept in the barn.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Snow drifting into a house is common in older homes in blizzard country.

Off topic but....Denver had a bad blizzard when I was stationed there in 1959. My bunk was at the end of the barracks next to the door. I woke up freezing in the middle of the night and threw my wool overcoat on top my blankets. When I woke up in the morning, I tried to move, but couldn't as there was a snow drift about a foot deep over my entire lower body. 

Because of the strong winds, the coal fired furnace had gone out during the night and the temperature inside the barracks was in single digits. First time I ever had to shovel snow inside a living area.

Back on topic...I bought one of those seats shown in the photo above. It comes with an enzyme that breaks down the waste, and I intend to use it for a short term crisis, or until I can rig a proper outdoor facility.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

You don’t need much for an ‘outhouse’ really. I used two logs lashed between two trees with a tarp overhead fashioned as a lean-to cover. The 5 gallon pail stayed on the back porch and only once will you forget to bring the seat in and stash it next to the cookstove when it is wintertime. The trees were…. Maybe 8’ or 10’ apart and I was able to dig several holes 3’ deep along it, moving the actual spot a little each time. Using lime it never really stunk or completely filled, it was just nice to move it every few months. I’m sure I could have gone back and re-dug the first hole a year later with no problems. Mine was maybe 80’ or 100’ from the house, next to the barn. The barn and trees provided wind protection and as far as privacy... My saying is if you don’t like it don’t look!

For urinating I used a gallon jug and once a day (or as needed) would spread it around in the berries, flowers or garden before rinsing it in the creek. Of course in summertime all this was easy, it is the cold, windy, snowy weather that caused issues. Stuff freezes and banging the residue out of the bucket could be a pain at times. If it was not windy even mighty cold days were not bad using the outside facilities. On bad days, that is what the bucket is for. If properly limed and/or sawdusted it is not too bad of a job dumpin’ the bucket, it becomes part of the daily grind. Some creek gravel and water sloshed around in it did a good job of cleaning it out.

I would think twice about insulating it, you want a good airflow through it.


----------



## Raetsch1 (Nov 4, 2011)

My mom talks of staying with her grandparents, and the whole family going for a morning constitutional. G'pa had his limb, G'ma had hers and the kids used a mustang grape vine to sit on. Corn cobs did the bulk work and Spanish moss did the rest. They thought nothing of sharing a morning congregational poo together. My how times change!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

You could always go with a composting toilet.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/outhouse-verbotten-1967/index2.html


----------

